

Ask HN: Facebook down? - Ryan_Shmotkin

Anyone with insider details ?
======
jrgnsd
No insider detail, but I also experienced downtime. Posted about it here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3674560>

------
aaronbrethorst
works for me.

~~~
mads
Seems to be a DNS issue, which is why it works for some and not for others.

------
zeeed
Do HN folks even use fb?

~~~
gala8y
nope

